# Dynamische Ausgabe im JTextField



## Spoocky (30. Aug 2007)

ich habe eine Schleife programmiert, mit der ich ständig neue Werte errechne.

Diese neu berechneten Werte möchte ich mir in einem JTextField anzeigen lassen.
Nur wie, weiß ich nicht?!


----------



## mikachu (30. Aug 2007)

schleife...
jtextfield.append( neu_berechneter_wert[.toString()] + System.getProperty( "line.separator" ) );
...schleife


----------



## Spoocky (30. Aug 2007)

wenn ich das versuche kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: The Method append(String) is undefined for the type JTextField!

Muss ich was bestimmtes bei import angeben?


----------



## Marco13 (30. Aug 2007)

Nö, append gibt es nur bei einer JTextArea. Ein JTextField ist eigentlich nur für EINE Zeile Text gemacht. Wenn du mehrere Zeilen haben willst, solltest du eine JTextArea verwenden (und dort dann append). Wenn du den Text in die EINE Zeile eines JTextFields schreiben willst

```
for (...)
{
    textField.setText(textField.getText()+dasWasDazukommt);
}
```


----------



## Spoocky (30. Aug 2007)

Danke!


----------



## mikachu (30. Aug 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nö, append gibt es nur bei einer JTextArea.



damn... stimmt... verguckt


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Aug 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jtextfield.append( neu_berechneter_wert[.toString()] *+ System.getProperty( "line.separator" )* );
> ...schleife


LOL!

Die Property _line.separator_ braucht man höchstens bei Dateizugriffen oder
Konsolenausgaben.

In der GUI reicht ein einfaches: *+ '\n'*
 :wink:


----------



## mikachu (30. Aug 2007)

boah, man kanns echt keinem recht machen 

aber naja :lol:


----------

